
State Supreme Court Upholds SeaTac's Minimum Wage Law - deegles
http://www.thestranger.com/blogs/slog/2015/08/20/22731367/state-supreme-court-upholds-seatacs-minimum-wage-law
======
hwstar
I suspect Alaska Airlines will not appeal this to SCOTUS, doing so is risky.
It's just better to leave it localized to Washington State.

